# Christmas gifts



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

Well here it is THAT time again . I am wondering what I might make for christmas gifts this year and hope you all can help me make a giant list of handmakables to share.

Some of the things on my list so far are:

Kitchen scrubbies
Coasters
Washable trash bags for the car 
jewelry (really dont want to make jewelry as I do that all year)
mittens and hats and scarves
windshield covers for the snowmobiles and maybe for the trucks to keep the ice off?
slippers - knit or crochet


now please , pretty please help me make the list longer! sisterpine


----------



## Sparrow (Sep 23, 2003)

I made quillows for everyone one year.


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Currently working plastic canvas emblems of the local college which will become magnets. doll clothes and some stuffed fleece cuddly friends that look a little monsterish for boys.
Just finished some small travel pillows for use in the car. I made them nice and soft and snuggly. Keep the ideas coming folks.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

We are going to just do cash this year. Fifty dollars for the married kids and a hundred for the one still at home age 20. I will get a toy and outfit and PJs for the grandkids.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

I made a couple fabric checker boards & checkers that all fit in a bag. Has a jean pocket sewed on the outside for the fabric checkers. All was made from scraps...mostly jeans. The board is jeans & nice heavy black.


----------



## Pauline (Jan 28, 2003)

barbie doll house and furniture, clothes for 18" and barbie


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

DW did you find a pattern for the checker board and bag somewhere? Sounds interesting .


----------



## mommyby3 (Aug 20, 2002)

would love to have the directions for the scrubbies. If you don't mind sharing:grin:

Thanks


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

No pattern but I did look on line for how many sqs to have. It's sort of thick as I made tubes, then wove them and I ironed on a backing to keep them in place. I also stitched aound the edge. I used 2 layers for checkers and stiched them w/ "X".


----------



## Becka (Mar 15, 2008)

How about cloth shopping bags, like the recyclable ones they sell everywhere?
potholders/trivets
placemats
aprons (frilly for the gals, BBQ style for the guys)


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

Regarding the scrubbies, I use this pattern for crocheted ones with netting and cotton which i prefer. 

Buy 8 yds of tulle netting. Cut up in long 3" wide strips.
1 oz crochet cotton yarn
Size 10 knitting needles

Cast on 22 stitches using the tulle strips and cotton held together. As you reach the end on a piece of tulle net, just 'add' the next strip in as you go. I have heard of people tying the ends tightly together and rolling it into a ball.
Knit every row (garter stitch) until piece is square, approx 4" x 4".

These are wonderful for scrubbing and washing dishes. You can also make the scrubbies using just the tulle net.

CROCHETED VERSION
Size I hook
8 yds tulle netting that is cut into 3" wide strips
Ch 13 st
Row 1: sc in each st, ch 1 and turn
Row 2- 13: repeat row 1.
end off. Tuck in ends.


----------



## highlandview (Feb 15, 2007)

I am going to try my hand at these crocheted pin cushion bird's nests. http://chickensintheroad.com/crafts/crochet-a-spring-birds-nest/


----------



## catinhat (Aug 26, 2010)

highlandview said:


> I am going to try my hand at these crocheted pin cushion bird's nests. http://chickensintheroad.com/crafts/crochet-a-spring-birds-nest/


That is so sweet!  My daughter (almost 5) would love one just to play with (minus the pins). 

Last year I made these felted granny square slippers - even though I had never made granny squares, they came out great! You need wool yarn...details are here They were fun, and my mom and mil both liked them a lot.


----------



## thequeensblessing (Mar 30, 2003)

I'm afraid I've taken on a lot and waited too long to get started, but this is what I have started for Christmas gifts this year. I'll post pics of them as I get them finished.
Grandson#1 Snowflake afghan
Grandson#2 Grannysquare afghan
Granddaughter #1 Grannysquare poncho and hat set
Granddaughter #2 Grannysquare poncho and hat set (different style than above)
Daughter and SIL Set of 40 thread-crochet Christmas ornaments and tree topper
Best friends Quilt-look crochet afghan

I have yet to decide on something for my son and his wife and their 9 mo. old daughter, or my 84 year old mother.


----------



## Quercus21 (Nov 25, 2009)

A wooden storage box for my daughter's shoes and boots. Something with a lid so she can sit on it to remove or put on her shoes/boots. Knotty pine on the outside and lined with eastern red cedar. Finished with a natural stain mixed with tung oil.


----------

